# Something my kids used to love



## texasgirl (Apr 16, 2005)

no name for it. We made them in home economics in high school, 100 years ago. LOL 

2-3 can biscuits (depending on the brand and size of the biscuits
1 roll of breakfast sausage
sliced american cheese.

heat oven as directed on biscuits. put raw sausage on tops of biscuits. Cook in oven as directed on biscuits or as long as it takes for the sausage to cook completely. Put cheese on top and let melt. 
This is best cooked on the stone cookware so that the bottoms don't burn. Mine used to be a really dark brown, but they were still good.


----------



## PA Baker (Apr 18, 2005)

Sounds like an easy recipe for kids to help with.  Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Sara (Apr 18, 2005)

Sounds yummy! And so simple too. A good idea.

Sara
http://www.ShopTaxi.com/blog/

_Cheese Makes Life Worth Living - me_


----------

